

How I Failed (Tim O'Reilly) - petercooper
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130913150218-16553-how-i-failed

======
petercooper
Because my submissions haven't gotten anywhere in the past 6 months, here's
the more recent submission that actually made front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6395274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6395274)

------
orenbarzilai
actually it makes perfect sense.

